# Composite or component cables



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

We have A WII connected directly to a TV. Would it be worth using component cables instead of composite cables if I connect it to my Onkyo NR-709? I understand that the AVR will output the signal through the HDMI cable to the TV and upconvert the signal?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have not had much experience with a wii but I would think their may be some gain to be had by using component instead of composite. How much? I really don't know.

If you try it I would love to hear your opinion!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely go with Component Cables. While it might not make a huge difference with the Wii as it is a DVD based console, it can only help.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, componet video cable will pass a HD signal (1080i) while composite will not. So go with the componet since it will be easier to upconvert for the HDMI signal.

And no need to spend big $'s.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Component can support 1080p, but the Wii is a DVD based console so we are still talking 480p max.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like I have to use component cables. I connected the wii to the AVR and got no picture. The wii manual says to get 480p, component cables must be used.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure you have assigned the component inputs in the Denon's user menu as that could be why you have no picture. With component cables you get 480p plus it can be set to do 16x9


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't have component cables yet, only composite. Onkyo NR-709 AVR. I will play with it more tonight after work to see if I can get a picture by composite. I get a picture when connected direct to the TV.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Component cables will always deliver a better picture, regardless of the application. In other words, 480 standard def benefits too. And cables are cheap...most people have them lying around from when they bought some form of video device in the days before HDMI.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Check Monoprice for a good Wii component cable, its only about $4.
We move the Wii between a couple of TVs and have a component cable, sensor bar, and a power supply for each location to make it easy to move.
The 480p output makes a bigger difference on some games compared to others but all have better color.
If you buy a second power supply just cough up the money for the Nikko brand Best Buy sells we tried several others and had to send all of them back.
The cheap sensor bar worked fine.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw the cable on monoprice. I won't buy one until I am sure I can get a picture. So far no picture through composite. I will connect my blu ray player via component to see if I can get a picture that way. This is a refurb AVR from a4l. I hope the analog video connections aren't bad. I may not even bother with connecting it to the AVR. . My daughter is the main player and she doesn't care that much about the picture.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
All this talk of gaming consoles caused me to purchase an Xbox 360 S. (250gb) I am quite impressed with the redesign they did a few years back. Not only is it much more attractive, but it is shockingly quiet and the reliability of these units is massively improved.

I owned an Xbox 360 Elite 5 years ago, but I literally had it replaced at least 5 times. I got so frustrated that I sold off my 360 Elite and every single one of my 360 titles. 

The astonishing thing is I purchased a PS3 on launch day and it was flawless until 6 months ago. As the launch CECHA01 60gb PS3 offers full Backwards Compatibility, SACD Playback, 4 USB Inputs, Card Reader and much, much more. These units cost Sony $840 wholesale just to build! All PS3's since have been steadily decontented. First it was Backwards Compatibility only through Software Emulation so that Sony could ditch the $30 Emotion Engine which is the brain of the PS2. Next, Sony stopped offering SACD support, and on it went.

When mine stopped working thanks to a Power Surge, I was convinced I was going to be stuck with a newer PS3. Thankfully, Sony still keeps a stock of CECHA01 Models that have been refurbished for original owners. While Sony's CSR's tried hard to talk me into getting a PS3 Slim for at least $50 less, I held firm and they sent me out another one for $129. I was so stoked about this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Does the Onk 709 need to have the composite video in mapped to the HDMI output?
On my Pioneer the Kuro Link has to be turned off to remap the various inputs, I am not familiar with Onkyo but there may be something similar.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Composite, is just as the word suggests. All 3 Colors of red, green, and blue are combined in to one single cable. Tops out at DVD 480.

Component, is each color (or component) separated and given its own transmission line to your TV. It is capable of 480, 720, and 1080.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

chashint said:


> Does the Onk 709 need to have the composite video in mapped to the HDMI output?
> On my Pioneer the Kuro Link has to be turned off to remap the various inputs, I am not familiar with Onkyo but there may be something similar.


Onkyo support fixed the problem with a factory reset. I had an HDMI cable connected to the game input. Since I had used this input the AVR defaulted all signals to HDMI. By having nothing plugged into the HDMI game input and having no signal sent to it, the RCA game input now passes the video through the AVR to the TV.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it upconverting the signal?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Is it upconverting the signal?


I don't know. How would I find out?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Is it upconverting the signal?


It is upconverting.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the above, go with the Component cable if that is a choice. We have a Wii and it makes a big difference. 

What I finally did in my son's room is use a Wii HDMI Converter:

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-1080P-...=UTF8&qid=1364613145&sr=8-3&keywords=wii+hdmi

It was a lot easier - just use a regular HDMI cable from this converter directly connected to the Wii.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

That is an interesting product.
Not much more $$ than buying the official Wii component cable.
But I would still use this.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=11404&cs_id=1140401&p_id=5689&seq=1&format=2


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Wii HDMI adapter is nice, but only usefull if your newer TV or receiver doesn't have any analog inputs (e.g. Emotiva). Otherwise, spare some expense and let your TV or receiver do the up-conversion.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

chashint said:


> That is an interesting product.
> Not much more $$ than buying the official Wii component cable.
> But I would still use this.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=11404&cs_id=1140401&p_id=5689&seq=1&format=2


Absolutely, those will work just fine and are a great price. If you AVR upscales to HDMI, then it's your best solution. I went with the HDMI Adapter because the AVR in my son's room does not have component inputs.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

8086 said:


> The Wii HDMI adapter is nice, but only usefull if your newer TV or receiver doesn't have any analog inputs (e.g. Emotiva). Otherwise, spare some expense and let your TV or receiver do the up-conversion.


Agreed, no argument there. See above response. One thing I do like about it is most of the AVR's in our house have a front HDMI input, so if we want to move the Wii around, it's an easy hookup (not so easy going to the back of the AVR, especially in the media room).


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like that HDMI adapter, I didn't know it was available until now.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Since all three systems have worked using other Nintendo cables, I suspect that WII HDMI adapter will also work with the Game Cube and N64. The SNES also had the same connector, but I don't think component was supported but S-Video should work.


----------

